# Aquaneat



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I did some par readings of the 48" I have. It's a decent light if you are doing low tech or adding as a second light for high tech. Mine is not the 24/7 though. . http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1...eat-plant-light-finnex-24-7-par-readings.html

I need to update the pics as photobucket is lame. Overall about 25 par at about 22" from light to substrate if my memory serves me right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Please do post back with thoughts on the 24/7 version. I've seen conflicting reports on how many lumens they put out, and there is no information on how many watts they use. I went with Chihiros instead, and dang those things are bright. Probably 2x what I needed, but I want sure if this one works best bright enough.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP_92 (Dec 7, 2015)

Crazy that this thread just popped up. I am also in Canada with a means to get an Aquaneat. I currently have a Vivagrow 24/7 48" on my 75g and it's done an okay job with not much ferts. My hygro have grown closer to the light to reach their needs though so I'm in the market for a 2nd cheap light. I thought that 10k would look better for my cichlids. If I get the aquaneat and have the viva grow do you guys think it'll produce enough light for my plants? Cheers.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

WaterMelon said:


> Anyone heard of Aquaneat LED. I just ordered a 24/7 planted 48 inch LED from them.. ...


This kind of begs the question, why ask about a product after you have already ordered it? If you get it and it's a good fixture, your good to go. If it's a bad fixture, your kind of stuck, and you'll need to get something else.


----------



## WaterMelon (Aug 5, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> Please do post back with thoughts on the 24/7 version. I've seen conflicting reports on how many lumens they put out,


I asked their customer service prior to ordering, cause the information was all mixed in different places. apparently its 7200 lumens for the 48 inch 24/7. seems like it will be more than enough for my plants, at least to complement what I have already!

Bump:


JP_92 said:


> I currently have a Vivagrow 24/7 48" on my 75g and it's done an okay job with not much ferts.
> 
> I thought that 10k would look better for my cichlids. If I get the aquaneat and have the viva grow do you guys think it'll produce enough light for my plants? Cheers.


I think the cool white 10000k looks great with cichlids, but its just preference. lumens I think play a big role in plant light needs, so yes the more light the better! for looks and growth. Ill make a quick video review once I get mine.


----------



## Stacy1 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have about 15 of these lights in the full spec and 6500k. The tanks. I use them on are fish grow out tanks mostly bare bottom but all have potted low light plants and stuff like anubias, java fern, water sprite and the like. For the price they are really good fish lights. You arent gonna grow an hc carpet in a 75gal but for low light stuff I think they work great


----------



## Kampo (Nov 3, 2015)

budy of mine has the 36" aquaneat 24/7 light on a planted tank. he had some issues with the finicky timer. but overall works good. i'd prolly put brightness between a 3 row beamswork and a 5 row. looking at the plugin to the light its a 5 conductor plugin. i'm guessing if someone was handy they could hook the 4 channels to a TC420 and make it a really nice light with a custom schedule.


----------



## WaterMelon (Aug 5, 2017)

I got my tank up and running. I made the video for the review here aquaneat 24/7 planted led lights ....
https://youtu.be/XqNNu_2mc9E

overall im pretty happy with them, I especially like the 24/7, since its viewable to me anytime, and its not so abrupt as having an on and off. Right now I only use the on and off timer and extra lamps I have for 8hrs during the day, reduced from 12 hrs since I got the aquaneat. and I may not use them at all.... extra algae growth etc. Though They give a nice spot lighting effect. 

as for plant growth, nothing much has changed since the aquaneat, my plant... and algae... growth is pretty consistent


----------

